# External Hard Drives?



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

If I get an external hard drive, how much can I store on it? If I get a 750GB, how much time can I put on by transfering from my dish reciever?


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is Dish Network STANDARD definition DVR section, They currently don't have DVR's for the standard receivers. You may get better luck with this question in the HD section


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

Unless I am misunderstanding something, I have a standard def. DVR? It is the 625.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

The 625 does not have an external hard drive option..
Only the 622 and the 722.


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

So I would I have to upgrade to the 722 model? Is that the HD receiver?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes it is!! Only the HD receivers have the option for external drive...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

iwannarock1 said:


> This is Dish Network STANDARD definition DVR section, They currently don't have DVR's for the standard receivers. You may get better luck with this question in the HD section


??????????????????????


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> ??????????????????????


What was meant to be said was "the standard definition dvr units cannot use the external hard drive.


----------

